# Just tell the truth penn626



## the young king (Oct 23, 2006)

thus-day my buddy and I went to kentnarrows and bang two big wallys 38" and a 31" it was a good night.


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

YOu Mean 33" & 38" And again Friday night....



Penn


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Any pics??


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Penn626 said:


> YOu Mean 33" & 38" And again Friday night....
> 
> 
> 
> Penn


So were they Stripers or Walleye ? In this post
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57380
you claim a 33 and 38 inch striper and now a 33 and 38 inch walleye ?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Walleyes in the bay?

Sandcrab


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Jibberish


----------



## callou2131 (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, OK I was there and no one caught anything like that. What a dumb post, that is just what we need, 500 people running up there at once and ruining the fishing. I have fished there at least twice a week since March, and the biggest I have seen out of there was a 28 in april. Maybe larger have been caught there, I am just saying this guy is full of it.


----------



## callou2131 (Jul 22, 2008)

I just looked up this guy, and now understand what a clown he is. Please ignore my previous post.


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Kent Narrows*

Since 1997 I fished there and I never seen, ONLY herd of stories people catching 30" plus fish there. Until that night!! I came out witha 33" Rock on a Tsunami and Mr Y King came out with a whopping 38" fish non peanut bunker! Amazing I said! I waited 11 Long years to prove myself....



Penn


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Hmmm, never heard of anyone catching a walleye there and I have been fishing there since the late 80's. But you never know. But what i do know is that this King-Ding-a-ling has stirred trouble before.


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Wally's*

Young King refers all big fish as wally. Its like big Babba. So what kind of trouble this guy have been in? 



Penn


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

pictures???????


----------



## the young king (Oct 23, 2006)

*Dont hater the fisherman hate the game*

Its just a know fact about my skills, anyone who has fish with me knows i caught big fish. Big wally is what i call rockfish, how damn can you guy be, there are no walleye in the bay.


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

I caught Salmon in the Chesapeake Bay....( SIIIIIKE) !






Penn


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

sorry i don't speak retard


----------



## callou2131 (Jul 22, 2008)

I do. He said... Iam full of it. I dont take pictures, because I lie.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Play nice kids or go sit in the time out box.


----------



## callou2131 (Jul 22, 2008)

I am sorry sir. I am out of line. It won't happen again.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

John;please dont insult the drunkin man;LOLHAHAHAHAHAHA!OMGHAHA;This is toooo funny.Be nice guys


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

I'll have some of whatever penn and the young one are havin':beer:


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

John81 said:


> sorry i don't speak retard


you did try to order a beer at Denny's once.

:beer: 

hope all is well man.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

French said:


> you did try to order a beer at Denny's once.
> 
> :beer:
> 
> hope all is well man.


all is good and if i remember correctly you did wash off your metal chair in the ocean


----------

